# Drinking water is an idea that＇s not all wet



## chelsea8611 (Jul 24, 2008)

If Abraham Maslow had written the fitness hierarchy of needs, water would be the pyramid's most important block. A person can survive seeks without food but only a few days without water.　　The recommended water consumption for adults is at least eight cups (64 ounces, or two quarts) a day. Water should be consumed regularly throughout the day because it cannot be stored in our bodies like carbohydrates, fat and protein.
　　Drinking water frequently throughout the day helps keep the metabolism going, thus contributing to weight loss. Water assists in flushing the body of waste; the most unusable substances exit the body through urine. That includes fat deposits. According to the American College of Sports Medicine, drinking an additional 1.5 quarts of water per day while following a nutritious diet can maximize fat loss. Water also can help suppress the appetite.
　　Drinking water between weight-lifting sets aids in muscle repair and recovery. After all, water constitutes 73 percent of lean muscle tissue. With properly hydrated muscles, you may find that you can push more weight and have a more effective workout. Without proper hydration, you compromise your workouts and decrease the body's ability to repair muscles between lifting sessions.
　　Cant's stand the taste of plain water? Try adding slices of lemon or lime. Flavored water works, too, but make sure it's not loaded with sugar. If the carbohydrate portion of the nutrition label reads anything other than zero carbohydrates, the water contains sugar.
　　Here are some tips on how to develop a good water-consumption habit:
　　·Carry a bottle of water with you at all times. Make sure you have a full bottle before leaving the house to run errands or while making the morning and evening commute.
　　·Keep a water bottle at your desk to encourage you to drink water throughout the day.
　　·When eating out, order a glass of water along with your beverage of choice. Drink the water first, then your other beverage. Make this a practice before all meals.
　　·For weight lifters, drink a couple glasses of water after your session in addition to drinking between sets.
　　Remember, it is best to consume water throughout the day. However, if you want a good night's sleep, cease drinking water about three hours before going to bed.

By Janet Frank Atkinson
　　If Abraham Maslow had written the fitness hierarchy of needs, water would be the pyramid's most important block. A person can survive seeks without food but only a few days without water.
　　The recommended water consumption for adults is at least eight cups (64 ounces, or two quarts) a day. Water should be consumed regularly throughout the day because it cannot be stored in our bodies like carbohydrates, fat and protein.
　　Drinking water frequently throughout the day helps keep the metabolism going, thus contributing to weight loss. Water assists in flushing the body of waste; the most unusable substances exit the body through urine. That includes fat deposits. According to the American College of Sports Medicine, drinking an additional 1.5 quarts of water per day while following a nutritious diet can maximize fat loss. Water also can help suppress the appetite.
　　Drinking water between weight-lifting sets aids in muscle repair and recovery. After all, water constitutes 73 percent of lean muscle tissue. With properly hydrated muscles, you may find that you can push more weight and have a more effective workout. Without proper hydration, you compromise your workouts and decrease the body's ability to repair muscles between lifting sessions.
　　Cant's stand the taste of plain water? Try adding slices of lemon or lime. Flavored water works, too, but make sure it's not loaded with sugar. If the carbohydrate portion of the nutrition label reads anything other than zero carbohydrates, the water contains sugar.
　　Here are some tips on how to develop a good water-consumption habit:
　　·Carry a bottle of water with you at all times. Make sure you have a full bottle before leaving the house to run errands or while making the morning and evening commute.
　　·Keep a water bottle at your desk to encourage you to drink water throughout the day.
　　·When eating out, order a glass of water along with your beverage of choice. Drink the water first, then your other beverage. Make this a practice before all meals.
　　·For weight lifters, drink a couple glasses of water after your session in addition to drinking between sets.
　　Remember, it is best to consume water throughout the day. However, if you want a good night's sleep, cease drinking water about three hours before going to bed.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My mother once had a patient whose salivary glands didn't work. He carried a water bottle with him constantly.

A psychologist did an evaluation and branded him as obsessive-compulsive. Because they never bothered to ask why he carried a water bottle with him all the time, and assumed it was a fixation.

While Ms. Atkinson's article is concise and informative, I'm not sure why someone broke radio silence to post it.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I drink a minimum of 153 fl oz of water a day, but most days drink over 200 fl oz. Its one of the main reasons why I was able to shed 50 pounds over 2 years. It also does help suppress my eating, and gets me moving. I pee a hell of a lot and on days where I work out or run, I may drink over 300 fl oz. I pee all the time. 

People hear this and worry about water poisoning, but as long as your going to the bathroom, you're good. The only thing I would say thats a drawback is that if you drink as much as I do, there's potential to be up a few times during the night. I try and stop my water consumption at around 5 or 6 PM, but sometimes even thats too late.

My routine:
Wake Up 5:45
68-102 fl oz
breakfast oatmeal/farina w berries
7:30
grapefruit
34-68 fl oz
9:00
Soy Crisps
34 fl oz
10:30
banana
34 fl oz
12:00
Lunch
34 fl oz
4:00
Gym-68 fl oz
Run-11 oz Zico (coconut water)
6:00 
dinner
glass or two of red wine


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

rgrossicone said:


> People hear this and worry about water poisoning, but as long as your going to the bathroom, you're good.


No, as long as you eat a balanced diet you're good. Excessive water drinking will lead to hyponatremia (low sodium level) unless you take in extra sodium. In most cases of hyponatremia, simply stopping the intake of extra free water will correct the imbalance. I leave aside the subject of renal failure or diuretics.

The excessive consumption of water is of no benefit. Drink as much as you want for thirst. If you know you're going to be in an environment of extreme exercise or privation (long distance running or hiking through the desert) then drink regularly and before you get thirsty. But outside of physical extremes, there is no need to drink more than you're thirsty for. The whole "8 glasses a day" thing has no basis in medical research whatsoever. Drinking more than thirst requires when a person's idea of exertion is a hard 45 minute workout or a 5 mile run, is...well, I won't say silly, but completely unnecessary.

I will say that lots of times when we think we're hungry, we're really thirsty. What we seek is the wonderful sensation of having our thirst quenched by drinking, after we've eaten. That feels so good to us, that when we want our thirst quenched, we often put food in the equation when it needn't be there. And you're right, drinking will often satisfy the hand-to-mouth urge, as well as simply filling the belly, allowing you to forgo food.


----------

